# We need more Newshounds



## Krug (Feb 27, 2003)

Dedicated Newshounds wanted to join the good fight of updating EN Worlders about what's going on in the d20 world. Must be willing to scour far flung sites, and write well enough for the average half-orc to understand.

Apply within. Those who can commit long term prefered.

Benefits: Newshound groupies, but they tend to be invisible faeries.


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2003)

Help.... please...


----------



## Darkness (Feb 27, 2003)

I'll try to find more again, too. 

(Probably mostly things like the two Savage Species message board scoops I sent in while Morrus was away...)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm game.  How does it work?

Best,
tKL


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *I'm game.  How does it work?
> 
> Best,
> tKL *




Sounds good Kajamba. We'll give the new Newshounds a list of sites to visit, and they can put up anything of interest to EN Worlders. 

Lets see who else signs up. 

Thanks Darkness.  Those were some great scoops.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 28, 2003)

Okay.  Sounds good, Krug.

Best,
tKL


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 28, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Okay.  Sounds good, Krug.
> 
> Best,
> tKL *




Thanks for volunteering to be a newshound , tKL.

Basically, we'd like you to regularly check the Wizards D&D site.  When updates appear (e.g. articles, downloads, free adventures, chat sessions, announcements, product news, etc), report them to us.  Here's how:

1.  If you haven't done so already, you need to register for an account with the EN World news site.  This is in addtion to your account with the forums.  Go the this  link to register.

2.  Once registered, you can submit news by clicking the 'Submit a Scoop' link to the left of the main news page.

3.  Keep your submissions brief.  You might want to look back at some previous newsposts to get a feel for the style.  Refer to companies (e.g. Wizards of the Coast) in the plural.   Post links to any articles, downloads, and other features you refer to.   If you have question about html tags, post questions here (I knew next to nothing when I started )  Note that quoted text should be put in orange.  

4.  After you submit something, your submissions should be posted as soon  as we're able; Your submission may be edited.

That's pretty much the deal.  If you already knew a lot of the above information, sorry about that.  

Thanks again for offering to help out.  

John


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 28, 2003)

That sounds fine to me.  I've tried to register, but apparently (and I don't remember doing this) I've tried to register before — my e-mail address is in the system and it won't let me sign up.  Any chance someone could clear out any accounts associated with kajambalion@hotmail.com so I could sign up again (or have the site send out my password).  Your instructions are fine, John; I didn't have any of that information.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Krug (Mar 1, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *That sounds fine to me.  I've tried to register, but apparently (and I don't remember doing this) I've tried to register before — my e-mail address is in the system and it won't let me sign up.  Any chance someone could clear out any accounts associated with kajambalion@hotmail.com so I could sign up again (or have the site send out my password).  Your instructions are fine, John; I didn't have any of that information.
> 
> Best,
> tKL *




Perhaps Blacksway can have a look at it?
I've entered the WotC info for today.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 1, 2003)

This may be an odd question, but is there a way to add a section on sites that carry the EN News Feed or even pub sites where one could click on a button and send a "quick notice" to a News Hound to make them aware of News or an Event.  Poster Bard is pretty good about getting CMG News to the EN World News page as scoops, but maybe something like this would be a failsafe sort of thing... *shrug*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 1, 2003)

I've gotten it fixed, so I'm all set and ready to go.  Sorry about that, folks.  I'll have my eyes on the Wizards site tonight and today. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Morrus (Mar 1, 2003)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *This may be an odd question, but is there a way to add a section on sites that carry the EN News Feed or even pub sites where one could click on a button and send a "quick notice" to a News Hound to make them aware of News or an Event.  Poster Bard is pretty good about getting CMG News to the EN World News page as scoops, but maybe something like this would be a failsafe sort of thing... *shrug* *




Sorry, Mark - I don't understand what you mean.  Could you clarify for me?  Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 1, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *I've gotten it fixed, so I'm all set and ready to go.  Sorry about that, folks.  I'll have my eyes on the Wizards site tonight and today.
> 
> Best,
> tKL *




Super!

I'm sure that this is obvious to you, but I thought I'd help point out the various places at Wizards.com where you'll find updates (they're not all in one place, unfortunately):

D&D Page:  http://www.wizards.com/dnd/main.asp?x=dnd/welcome,3

D20 Modern Page: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20modern

Forgotten Realms Page:  http://www.wizards.com/dnd/main.asp?x=fr/welcome,3

Star Wars RPG Page: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/mainrpg/rpg

Wheel of Time Page: http://www.wizards.com/wheeloftime/main.asp?x=welcome,3

Cthulhu Page: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=cthulhu  [doesn't seem to be working right now, though]

Books Page: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=books

Not strictly WotC, but also here's the Gen Con Page: http://www.gencon.com/

Of all those, only the D&D page is updated daily.  The rest are occasional and sporadic.

I've also just given you access to the Newshounds forum.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 1, 2003)

That's actually wicked helpful, Morrus.  I'll be sure to go ahead and bookmark those links (well, those I haven't already). 

thanks,
tKL


----------



## Krug (Mar 1, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *That's actually wicked helpful, Morrus.  I'll be sure to go ahead and bookmark those links (well, those I haven't already).
> 
> thanks,
> tKL *




The Lion amongst the hounds. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 1, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Blacksway (Mar 1, 2003)

OK, my name being taken in vein again, tut! 

Well seeing as I'm always after help from people for editing the reviews site I thought I should probably put my hand up here as well. Perhaps just two or three medium sized publishers sites you want me to keep an eye on every couple of days (and hey, I can also use the information I gleem to update the d20 reviews site )? Just suggest away and I'll get too it...


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 1, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Sorry, Mark - I don't understand what you mean.  Could you clarify for me?  Thanks! *




Well, someone suggested something along the lines of an automated service that sends a notification everytime a site gets updated but d20 pubs make chanegs all the time and some of them are housekeeping moreso than news worthy information.  I guess I was just kicking around the idea of a button or something that would be a more delibearate notification that required actual clicking to get an Email sent in.  I'm not real sure about the idea, as I said, just throwing it out to see if it could be tweeked into something useful. *shrug*


----------



## Krug (Apr 10, 2003)

Newshounds still sought.. training provided. 
All you have to do is check a few sites we assign you on a twice-weekly basis, and submit if you see an update. Easy as Pi.


----------



## Tiefling (Apr 10, 2003)

Edit: Shoot. I should read.


----------



## Olive (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm keen...

in fact I seem to be noticing a few FR things being put up at gamingreport that we're missing...

hmmm...


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 11, 2003)

Krug, I'd be willing to help you out.


----------



## Krug (Apr 11, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> *I'm keen...
> 
> in fact I seem to be noticing a few FR things being put up at gamingreport that we're missing...
> 
> hmmm... *




Olive, EternalKnight:
Great! Our Man in Moscow JohnSemlak will give you your assignments shortly..


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 11, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Olive, EternalKnight:
> Great! Our Man in Moscow JohnSemlak will give you your assignments shortly..  *




_Our Man in Moscow_-- I like the sound of that, could be a movie title 

Dunno, let me think on what assignments to give.  Oh, there's work out there, it's just a matter of dividing it up.


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 11, 2003)

If you throw a couple of site assignments my way, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 12, 2003)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Our Man in Moscow-- I like the sound of that, could be a movie title
> 
> Dunno, let me think on what assignments to give.  Oh, there's work out there, it's just a matter of dividing it up. *




Hehe, just let let me know what you'd like


----------



## fba827 (Apr 12, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Dedicated Newshounds wanted to join the good fight of updating EN Worlders about what's going on in the d20 world. Must be willing to scour far flung sites, and write well enough for the average half-orc to understand.
> 
> Apply within. Those who can commit long term prefered.
> 
> Benefits: Newshound groupies, but they tend to be invisible faeries. *




I am confused.  You mean you have to actually recruit Newshounds?  I thought that, somewhere out there, there was just this breeding ground ....





Seriously, I would if I had time.. which, sadly, I don't


----------



## Krug (Apr 14, 2003)

Maybe you guys could tell us what you like as well.. 

Olive, if you see some stuff missing, go ahead and post it. Try to go to the source of the news though, but if not, post a link to the Gamingreport article.


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 14, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Maybe you guys could tell us what you like as well..
> 
> Olive, if you see some stuff missing, go ahead and post it. Try to go to the source of the news though, but if not, post a link to the Gamingreport article. *




What we like?

Well I already post news from my two sites, But it terms of what I like browsing around the net for are lots of optional rules, free stuff, programs,... all mainly on the fantasy side of things.


----------



## Krug (Apr 16, 2003)

Olive, did you resolve your posting problem?

Monte Cook updates his website pretty regularly every Friday. Maybe someone can take over posting for that...

Any of you scour other forums? Wizards, Monte's, Andy Collins etc.


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 16, 2003)

> Well I already post news from my two sites, But it terms of what I like browsing around the net for are lots of optional rules, free stuff, programs,... all mainly on the fantasy side of things.




Browsing the net for that type of stuff and posting it would definitely be cool.  IMHO, EN World could use more of that stuff.  BTW, EK, thanks for all your submissions in the past.  

Here's a few other ideas for prospective newshounds.  Again, I'm writing this with the idea of getting poeple to search for news they're interested in:


A fan of Traveller d20 could volunteer to check quicklink's site and post updates.

http://www.travellerrpg.com/

A fan of Ravenloft could check the Kargatane fan website

http://www.kargatane.com

A fan of Dragonlance could check the several DL fan sites out there, such as 

www.dragonlance.com

or the Dragonlance Nexus (forgot the URL).

A planescape fan could check the various PS sites for community news.

You could check any d20 publisher website at the full publisher list for news.  Most get updated quite rarely.  Also, the big names (Green Ronin, S&SS, NEcromancer, etc) are already covered.  Also, several companies already post their news themselves (generally ones run by active members of the EN World community such as the S T Cooley or J P  Browning).  Still, you could choose any of quite a number of sites and check them a few times a week.

[/list=a]


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 16, 2003)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Browsing the net for that type of stuff and posting it would definitely be cool.  IMHO, EN World could use more of that stuff.  BTW, EK, thanks for all your submissions in the past.
> 
> ...




If you would like me to do it, just say the word


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 16, 2003)

> If you would like me to do it, just say the word




The Word  

REally, whatever people really want to do, I think.  It's all volunteer, anyway.


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 16, 2003)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Word
> 
> REally, whatever people really want to do, I think.  It's all volunteer, anyway. *




LOL!

Ok, will start shortly


----------



## Krug (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok will be away from my desk a lot next three days.. so u new newshounds, get working. Particularly for posts from the d20 publishers forum.


----------

